# RCA TV With Guide Plus



## Jimmy A (Apr 18, 2004)

I've looked all over for information on why my Guide Plus on-screen channel and program guide on my 25" RCA TV will no longer download data. It's source was a service of Gemstar TV Guide. I have heard that the service was discontinued. But some searches that said that were dated in 2006 and 2007 and I was getting good over-night data updates up until about a week ago.


----------

